# Air conditioner problem



## oldognewtrick (Aug 26, 2013)

Anybody know anything about fixing AC units. The one on my F-350 cycles the clutch about every 10 seconds. Pressure is in the green zone on the gague.


----------



## Chris (Aug 26, 2013)

You either have a bunch of air in there which I doubt or you are low on R-134. My super duty took way more than I thought it ever could. Usually cycling is because it is low on freon.


----------



## MarkWood (Aug 27, 2013)

Chris said:


> You either have a bunch of air in there which I doubt or you are low on R-134. My super duty took way more than I thought it ever could. Usually cycling is because it is low on freon.



Yup I agree with chris. My 250 was doing the same, I put two cans of freon in it and it was good to go.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 27, 2013)

Well, I dumped in another can and the compressor runs constant and its blowing cool air...fingers crossed...


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2013)

Probably going to need one more. It takes 2.62 pounds to fill your system. Those cans are 12 oz I think?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 27, 2013)

Ill see what happens tomorrow, I bought an extra just in case.


----------



## Chris (Aug 27, 2013)

What temp is it blowing out at?


----------



## MarkWood (Aug 27, 2013)

I put two of the small cans in mine and was able to still get about another half of the third can in.


----------



## Chris (Sep 7, 2013)

How is the AC holding up?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 7, 2013)

Still comes and goes. I talked to a HVAC tech at a job last week and he thinks I should get it in the shop and have the high and low pressure switch looked at...oh well another way to throw hundred $ bills away.


----------

